

MongoDB schema design from Mongo UK conference - gma
http://effectif.com/mongodb/mongodb-schema-design

======
TrevorBurnham
This is a commentary on a presentation. The actual slides (linked to at the
end of the piece) are at [http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/kbanker/mongodb-
schema-desi...](http://www.slideshare.net/mobile/kbanker/mongodb-schema-
design-at-mongouk-2010)

